# Robert Armstrong



## chatterbox lady (Sep 8, 2011)

i am trying to find out a bit more about my late father in law Robert Armstrong born 1894 in Jamaica. he was in the Merchant Navy sometime between 1919-1936 i have what i think is him on my ancestry site, it gives his number as 394496 and he was a Fireman/stoker i have a list of the numbers of ships but the only one that is named is the SS Treloske 115642. 
Can anyone help me to identify the others from their numbers.
thanks


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
See
http://www.mercantilemarine.org/showthread.php?6377-Ship-Numbers

Roger


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

this looks like his medal entitlement for WWI
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=8409160&queryType=1&resultcount=8
Ray


----------



## chatterbox lady (Sep 8, 2011)

*thank you*

thank you Ray i have downloaded them and have sent it to my sister in law as she has her fathers old medals. she is not quite convinced that it is her father as she says that the signature on his papers doesnt look like his and she tell by the photo as she cant remember him when he was young. i think that it is him as everything seems to add up with place of birth and year that he was born and my husband says that his father had told him that he had been torpedoed 3 times and the SS Treloske as sunk by a torpedo. i will keep digging until i find something concrete that will convince her.

i am so glad that i found this site as everyone has been so helpful and i cant thank you all enough for taking the time to help me.(Applause)


----------

